

Ask HN: PhD Machine Learning vs. MBA - dopplesoldner

I am a 25 year old software engineer with a Masters degree in Computer Science from University of Cambridge along with a few years of Software development experience.<p>I have identified that my passion lies in startups - especially in the intersection of product, people and technology - hence I think an MBA in the future would be a good career option for me.<p>I currently have a PhD offer from the University of Cambridge in Speech Processing and Machine Learning and considering whether it would be a wise career move given that I&#x27;ll be 28-29 when I finish.<p>Any advice from someone who has gone through a similar situation would be invaluable. Thanks!
======
ivan_ah
I think Paul Graham's comments on the value of business school for
entrepreneurship are very interesting at 32 mins 40 secs in Lecture 3:
[http://startupclass.samaltman.com/courses/lec03/](http://startupclass.samaltman.com/courses/lec03/)

~~~
dopplesoldner
Thanks for the link.

